# Training a 5 Year Old Maltese



## ElleB (Sep 17, 2012)

I may be adopting a maltese from a family. He will be 5 in January. Problem is.. he doesn't know how to do a lot of things. I live in the heart of the city and the family lives in a semi rural town outside the city. The dog doesn't wear a collar and he's not microchipped. The family has 3 kids, which is why she wants the maltese to have a new home... he doesn't get along with her youngest. 

The mother allowed me to take him home for the weekend to spend time with him and see if I wanted to keep him. Because I'm waiting to move into my new place, I can't adopt him right away. But anyway...

The maltese doesn't really know any commands. He knows how to "go lay down" and he comes over to you when you call his name, he is house trained, but that's about it. He doesn't sit, he doesn't give paws, he jumped on my coffee table looking for food and also jumped on the chair of my dining room table. I have never seen a dog do that in my house before! I tell him no but he doesn't listen. He is a really sweet boy and he likes to cuddle. He is not a barker either. The family just didn't train him much.

I really want to adopt him, but my question is... will he be hard to train? I also want to change his name, is that a bad idea? He doesn't respond when I call him a different name.. but if I call him his real name he listens right away. Any tips, suggestions?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think that you will be able to train him. At least he's housetrained and will come when his name is called. Many people adopt rescues and shelter dogs whom were left without info or were strays and they're renamed all the time. See if you can come up with a name that's close to what his is, if possible. It will make it easier. Lots and lots of positive reinforcement for when he does right rather than negative when he does wrong. I would highly suggest obedience training for you and him. A great way to bond and work on what's expected of him. Many dogs can be trained to sit within 5 or 10 minutes...really. It just takes you working with him. There are lots of training videos on the internet and books. You also might want to keep him in a gated area when he first gets to you so that he doesn't have run of your house until he can be trusted more. Remember it's usually not the dog doing something wrong; it's their owners not training them right. Victoria Stillwell is a wonderful trainer. Check out her book "It's Me or the Dog" and her videos online. Keep us posted. Maltese are wonderful dogs.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

obviously, the rules will be different at your house and I think he will adapt. You will really be helping him by introducing him to manners!


----------



## ElleB (Sep 17, 2012)

I definitely wanted to take him to class, but it would save me money if I could learn how to train him at home. Thank you for your suggestions Susan. I was thinking of changing his name to something similar to his real name but I couldn't think of anything cute.


----------

